# Relay para alarma para moto casera



## thekennys (Sep 29, 2011)

Buenas comunidad! Miren estoy haciando una alarma casera, pero segun estube leyendo necesito ponerle un RELAY en medio de este circuito:








La bateria es de 6v 4A y el destellador obviamente es de 6v, mi pregunta es *¿que relay deberia ponerle?*

Disculpen si es una preg tonta

Salu2 y gracias de antemano


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 29, 2011)

Un relay con bobina de 6V y contactos para unos 8A, puede ser para más también.

Si no conseguís en una casa de electrónica, probá en una casa de repuestos de motos o autos.

PD: De dónde sacaste el circuito? Está mal echo. Miralo bien.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

Si, un rele tipico de bobina 5V, 6V 12V va a funcionar...

contactos para más de 7A pero igual te va a sobrar

lo que está mal es que del punto central del rele...el común, no vas al mismo pin que viene de la ampolla...deberías ir directo al borne positivo de la bateria


----------



## mtssound (Sep 29, 2011)

hola keny, aca te dejo la modificacion que necesitas para que tu circuito funcione, necesitas un relay de 6v como el de la foto, te recomiendo que lo vayas a comprar a la casa de electricidad del automovil que vas a conseguir mas baratos.


espero que te sirva y disculpame la prologidad, estoy con conjuntivitis y la verdad me cuesta todo el doble!!

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

NOOOO Mtsspund si hace ese circuito va a pasar cualquier cosa menos funcionar bien

fijate que entre los contactos del rele pusiste en uno el positivo de la bateria, y en el otro el positivo de la ampolla... 

nonon, vieja, el circuito del loco está bien, sólo tiene que cambiar el punto comun del rele de donde está al borne positivo directo de la bateria


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 29, 2011)

pero cada vez que ponga el guiño se le prendera la bocina :/

en el circuito de mtssound


----------



## mtssound (Sep 29, 2011)

si lo conoecta asi solamente va a sonar cuando la ampolla este puenteada, osea moves la moto y se activa y se desactiva, yo te explico el funcionamiento de mi circuito:

el relay esta conectado a masa y el positivo esta conectado al normal abierto y a la otra pata de la bobina y el comun esta a positivo tambien, al pegar la ampolla le manda positivo al normal abierto y a la bobina al mismo tiempo y el relay queda pegado indefinidamente, ahora te lo emulo con el livewire, si el conecta como decis vos solamente va a pegar el rele cuando la ampolla cierre el circuito y cuando se mueva nuevamente la moto va a dejar de sonar.

saludos



matijuarez dijo:


> pero cada vez que ponga el guiño se le prendera la bocina :/
> 
> en el circuito de mtssound



si, eso es verdad, no me habia fijado, va a tener que usar un rele inversor comandado por el pulso del destellador


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

Bien, pero te explico:

Si lo enclavas así indefinidamente, la única solución va a ser desconectarlo de la bateria...y es muy engorroso...

*Ademas* no está bien enclavado...deberías unir la pata 30 con la 86...porque sino no lo estás enclavando, porque pasa nuevamente por la ampolla

en cambio...se puede agregar un tiristor para dejarlo sonando indefinidamente y luego solo reiniciar el tiristor...con un pulsador chiquito

además...estás haciendo pasar la corriente de la bocina y de los guiños y todo a travez de la ampollita y no creo que aguante


----------



## mtssound (Sep 29, 2011)

el abre el circuito con el swich que corta la masa y la ampolla solamente le manda el puslo para que pegue el relay y despues queda pegado hasta que lo dejes de alimentar, igualmente si se puede hacer algo electronico mejor, habria que poner un rele mas para diferenciar los giros y la bocina
ahora busco algun esquema sensillo y lo subo

bueno aca esta en livewire, para que sea mas visual y se entienda bien el coneccionado

este tipo de configuracion con rele se usa para hacer cortes con autorizacion en autos
por ejemplo

te subis al auto, pones en contacto y si no apretas el boton no te arranca, es bastante sensillo y yo lo he usado para comandar sirenas y alarmas.

saludos


----------



## thekennys (Sep 29, 2011)

Disculpen por no aclarar, el destellador y la bocina SON IDEPENDIENTES de la moto, o sea no voy a usar la bocina de la moto, sino que compre otra para precisamente no tener problemas... 

La verdad que se poco y nada de esto, el circuito lo diseñe yo, pero pura logica y el relé me dijo un amigo que lo ponga por eso pregunte.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 29, 2011)

claro, tienen que ser independientes sino se te prenderia el giro o sonaria la bocina a cada rato como dijo el compañero anteriormente. el rele que te dijo tu amigo que se usa es para eso, para que por medio de un pulso como el que puede dar la ampolla el rele se te quede pegado por tiempo indeterminado, es muy sensillo de usar y barato, lo unico vas a tener que diferenciar los giros de la bocina, quiza con una llave triple inversora que cuando lo actives te puente la bocina y los dos giros, cualquier cosa pregunta que te ayudamos a armarlo

saludos


----------



## thekennys (Sep 29, 2011)

O sea terminemos de redondear la idea, *mtssound* el esquema que me pasaste funcionara bien? lo que quiero es que cuando comienze a sonar poder desactivarla con alguna llave "escondida", no se si me explico.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 29, 2011)

hola kennys, disculame, no soy muy bueno para explicar, la cosa es asi, el circuito que te pase funciona perfectamente, vos lo activas con la tecla y una vez que te mueven la moto se activa y hasta que no vuelvas y desactives la tecla no deja de sonar, si queres que te anden los giros es mas complicado porq tenes retornos de todos lados, lo que te aconsejo es que conectes solamente la bocina a la salida del destellador asi no vas a tener problemas con los giros, o lo que pudes hacer tambien que se hace mucho es conectar una sirena, sacas el destellador y conectas la sirena directamente. no te aconsejo que lo hagas con los giros porq es mucho problema.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

yo no voy a responder más a este tema...

fijate amigo Mtssound que en el diagrama que hiciste de live wire...la ampolla conduce directamente hacia la sirena...es decir, una vez que se active la ampolla (no importa el estado de la llave del rele) la sirena se activa...

además de eso...toda la corriente que consuma la sirena pasa a través de la ampolla, lo cual la puede quemar porque los contactos son para poca corriente, son para una señal lógica


----------



## mtssound (Sep 29, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> yo no voy a responder más a este tema...
> 
> fijate amigo Mtssound que en el diagrama que hiciste de live wire...la ampolla conduce directamente hacia la sirena...es decir, una vez que se active la ampolla (no importa el estado de la llave del rele) la sirena se activa...
> 
> además de eso...toda la corriente que consuma la sirena pasa a través de la ampolla, lo cual la puede quemar porque los contactos son para poca corriente, son para una señal lógica



bueno yo quise aportar, pido disculpas, es cierto lo de la ampolla, ahora que la veo me doy cuenta, si pone el sw en la entrada de positivo se arregla. yo se que mi idea es muy primitiva pero es con lo que puedo aportar, no digo que sea lo mejor pero es lo que puedo dar

saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

Claro, pero no te parece raro que tengas 3 de los 4 bornes del rele conectados a +Vcc?

la verdad, sale de un análisis muy simple.

La ampolla sólo debe usarse para señal de activación de la bobina del rele, hay que separar las cosas
La sirena debe activarse con los contactos del rele, los cuales deben ir de la bateria a la sirena y de la sirena a masa...


----------



## thekennys (Sep 29, 2011)

Huy me marie, ahora si que quede sin entender, me ayudaria mucho que solo sonara la bocina cuando haga puente la ampolla (descartando las luces) y como dice el DJ DRACO, quie necesitaria poner para que no se me queme la ampolla, si puedieran pasame la modificacion del dibujo original seria GENIAL!! 

PD: son unos genios


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 29, 2011)

AQUI EL DIAGRAMA funcional


para poner los guiñes tambien sin problemas de realimentación ni nada usa un rele dfoble inversor y listo


----------



## thekennys (Sep 29, 2011)

Muchas gracias DJ DRACO, voy a probar hacer este esquema y te digo como me fue, muchas gracias por la ayuda, espero que con esto funcione!

Una ultima pregunta, no se bien como conectar las patitas del rele, si alguien fuese tan amable, muchas gracias


----------



## matijuarez (Sep 30, 2011)

podes agarrar un tester y te pones a medir,suena poco gentil pero te juro que lo es..entre dos pines tenes que medir resistencia(bobina),entre otros dos tenes que medir continuidad(normal cerrado) y entre uno de esos dos y el que te queda no debes medir nada(normal abierto).Todo esto claro,estando el rele sin alimentacion..saludos y pregunta alguna duda,no se cuantos pines tiene tu relé


----------



## thekennys (Sep 30, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> podes agarrar un tester y te pones a medir,suena poco gentil pero te juro que lo es..entre dos pines tenes que medir resistencia(bobina),entre otros dos tenes que medir continuidad(normal cerrado) y entre uno de esos dos y el que te queda no debes medir nada(normal abierto).Todo esto claro,estando el rele sin alimentacion..saludos y pregunta alguna duda,no se cuantos pines tiene tu relé



Muchas gracias por la info, me sirvio mucho... por cierto tiene 4 patas


----------



## thekennys (Oct 1, 2011)

Miren este es el rele, NO PUEDO CONECTARLO, no se que pata va en cada lado, si me lo pudiesen editar con paint o cualquier cosa, seria de gran ayuda!


----------



## matijuarez (Oct 1, 2011)

una pregunta.. del lado donde tiene 3 contactos,estan todos en la misma linea?o los dos del costado estan un poco mas abajo?


----------



## mtssound (Oct 1, 2011)

keny, la cosa es asi:

el del medio de la linea de tres el el comun, el de la derecha y la izquierda de la linea de tres son la bobina del relay, el de abajo a la izquierda es el normal cerrado y el de abajo a la derecha es el normal abierto. 

saludos


----------



## matijuarez (Oct 1, 2011)

Si es como los que llegan a mi ciudad son asi,soy una masa con paint


----------



## thekennys (Oct 1, 2011)

mtssound dijo:


> keny, la cosa es asi:
> 
> el del medio de la linea de tres el el comun, el de la derecha y la izquierda de la linea de tres son la bobina del relay, el de abajo a la izquierda es el normal cerrado y el de abajo a la derecha es el normal abierto.
> 
> saludos



Gracias por responder, eso ya lo sabia, lo que queria saber es DONDE VA cada pata, imaginense que yo no se nada sobre el tema, como me dibujarias donde va cada pata en el circuito


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 1, 2011)

Bueno hermano, pero si no sabes conectar un relé vamos a estar en problemas.

la bobinas (contactos B1 y B2) obviamente son los de la bobina...los que activan y desactivan el rele

y los otros 3 contactos son el normal cerrado, común y normal abierto...son la salidas del rele


----------



## reactancia (Oct 1, 2011)

A Ver si nos aclaramos lo que ay que hacer es que cuando la ampolla haga contacto el rele se quede pegado para que la alarma siga sonando aunque el mercurio de la ampolla se separe, subo un esquema a ver si nos aclaramos todos ok saludos a todos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 1, 2011)

El enclavamiento es lo más simple...
Lo más dificil es que se quieran poner a estudiar al menos un poquito de electrónica antes de hacer las cosas...y por otro lado la ortografía Reactancia!!

A ver
Haga
Hacer


----------



## reactancia (Oct 2, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> El enclavamiento es lo más simple...
> Lo más dificil es que se quieran poner a estudiar al menos un poquito de electrónica antes de hacer las cosas...



tienes mucha razón compañero



DJ DRACO dijo:


> y por otro lado la ortografía Reactancia!!



ok ya lo edite


----------



## thekennys (Oct 2, 2011)

Listo, ya entendi como es la  idea, gracias por responder, y para que tengan una idea soy reparador de pc, algo de electronica se, pero boe no me conscierne de ahi para arriba jeje salu2


----------

